# Segmented Pen Jig



## chrisj8221 (Jun 19, 2015)

I am interested in trying to turn some segmented pen blanks, but first need to make them.  Somewhere on this forum I saw a post that included the idea of a jig that used a press screw and decided to try to build something myself out of stuff around the shop.  (sorry, I can not remember who the post was done by)

The majority of the project is made from 1/2 baltic birch.  I used that to create the cradle spines and then added some hobby popular i had left over from one of my kids projects for the sides.  I had a short piece of 1/2" threaded rod and decided to turn a handle from some oak i had and then used epoxy to glue the handle to the threaded rod. I also expoxied a 1/2" nut to put the threaded rod though as i did not think "wooden threads" would give me the tension i think i need to press the glue out and make a seamless blank.  I also added a "push block" and drilled a 1/2 hole to guide the rod and keep the tension.

If you look closely, I left a small gap at the bottom of the v-cradle so that glue has a place to escape  instead of soaking into the wood - leaving me a mess when i try to turn.  I am also planning on using either parchment paper or alluminum foil to minimize clean up.  I will just need to remember to press a little extra into the bottom slot so the glue has a place to pool.

Oh course, all of this is speculation, as I have yet to try it - just wanted to share my idea.  Will let you all know how it works.

chris


----------



## magpens (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice going !! Hope it works up to your expectations .... keep us posted, please !!


----------



## chrisj8221 (Jun 20, 2015)

someone gave me the idea of using painters tape on the runners instead of the wax paper.  I think I will give that a try


----------



## bobleibo (Jun 20, 2015)

I like your set-up jig..clean and simple. For what it's worth, wax paper with a quick spritz of Pam cooking spray is your friend.


----------



## Krash (Jun 20, 2015)

Snazzy!


----------



## wyone (Jun 22, 2015)

OK.. I may have to steal this idea!  I make leather pens and well it is a MESS.. this would make it so much better! Great design


----------



## monophoto (Jun 22, 2015)

Suggestion for version 2.0 - - - 

Instead of plywood, make it with HDPE (from a white plastic cutting board from the dollar store).

None of the glues that wood workers routinely use will bond with HDPE, but it can easily be machined with ordinary woodworking tools.  Just be sure to wear eye protection - you don't want to get any chips in your eyes.  Since glues won't bond, it is necessary to drill holes and use screws to assemble everything.


----------



## chrisj8221 (Jun 24, 2015)

that idea of HDPE is a great idea.  why did I not think of that before.  I am picking up some aluminum tomorrow and i am hoping to give things a try this weekend.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 24, 2015)

I like the design.. simple but effective..


----------



## PenPal (Jun 24, 2015)

Love the design but I would centralise the threaded rod into the pushing piece to give a right angle push to avoid kicking out of square.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 24, 2015)

2" packing tape works better than painters tape. Or a couple coats of varnish with paste wax when dry.


----------



## ol salt (Dec 4, 2016)

Would you consider providing some dimensions? I love your design.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice!

Parchment paper should work well.


----------



## jbg230 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you Chris for this excellent jig design.  
I just made mine and used HDPE from an Ikea cutting board ($1.49).  The base measures 13" x 7.5".  The height measures 3.5".  Certainly, if only being used for pen blanks, this jig can be made a couple of inches shorter. 
This can clamp 2 blanks at a time.  The previous post that mentioned centralizing the threaded rod made sense to me, but now that I've made it, I see that it's not correct. The blank sits at the bottom of the triangular clamping pieces and that's where the pressure needs to be.  Chris has it right. I may re-position mine.  I used a 12" long, 3/8" diameter threaded rod (about $3.50) and a matching threaded insert from Ace Hardware ($.79) hammered and epoxied into the front block.  I haven't done it yet, but the threaded rod could be cut down a few inches.  To really make this an efficient jig, an even better design would be to use one of those sliding, quick release, ratcheting bar clamps, but I'll leave that to those who have more time than I do.
I hope this helps someone else.  I'm thoroughly enjoying the segmenting journey.


----------



## RileyD (Mar 14, 2017)

chrisj8221 said:


> someone gave me the idea of using painters tape on the runners instead of the wax paper.  I think I will give that a try



Use packing tape instead, glue will stick to painters tape.

Edit: Too slow...low_48


----------



## Marmotjr (Mar 14, 2017)

RileyD said:


> chrisj8221 said:
> 
> 
> > someone gave me the idea of using painters tape on the runners instead of the wax paper.  I think I will give that a try
> ...



Too slow?  He beat you by almost two years!


----------



## campzeke (Mar 14, 2017)

Good Job! I love making my own jigs and tools to use in my shop. To me, it is the part of woodworking I enjoy most.


----------



## RileyD (Mar 15, 2017)

Marmotjr said:


> Too slow?  He beat you by almost two years!



OK, really, really too slow.
Yeah, I should probably check dates.


----------



## Neil (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I just built one today, it works Great, the only thing I changed was the push block, I countersunk the push side of the block then installed nuts on both sides, used a little CA on the nuts,but also left a little space between the nuts, so it was not tight when you turn the push rod, great little invention


----------



## Mrbbcrafting (Mar 27, 2017)

I made one very similar to this. I will post a picture when I get home, mines a little big and blocky because I used wood and hpde together for side rails and front and back. What I did for the push rod - I put through a threaded hole, threaded the rod, on the end of rod I took a piece of harbor freight clamp ( the tip that moves around ) and cut that off and CA it to end of the threaded rod, that way when you push the triangle block at end, the clamp piece will meet it where you want it to and keep pushing it forward. Of course I wouldn't clamp this down with 1000 pounds of pressure, but for doing a segment glue up works fine. I have made 2 segments with it and works wonders.

Like I said will post a picture when I get home today.


----------

